# Scythe Susanoo Got to be the worlds largest Heatsink.... Check this out!!!



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.chiphell.com/forum-viewthread-tid-164288-from-portal.html

*This thing looks ridiculous for sure but man would I love to see how well it cools. I have a feeling we might have the first air cooler that can compete with Water cooling? That's just me speculating....it could work like crap! But man this thing is ugly and awesome at the same time. *

*There are more pics at Chip Hell at the link I posted above.*















































Holy Chit!!!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> http://www.chiphell.com/forum-viewthread-tid-164288-from-portal.html
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Chit!!!



Fuck me lol that thing is massive,
any word on price?






also how heavy is that thing.... does it bolt into the case? no way id have that hanging from my mobo lol.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 18, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> Fuck me lol that thing is massive



Thats what she said lol

Yeah its look insane i really want it
Bet it weights a ton 
poor mobo


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> Fuck me lol that thing is massive,
> any word on price?
> 
> 
> ...




They do give the weight in the Chip Hell article on it.... but cost no.

The weight is 



> the overall weight of 1565 grams



According to the article So that is = 3 1/2 pounds.... pretty damn heavy!!! you figure that I believe is with out fans and other variables too.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> They do give the weight in the Chip Hell article on it.... but cost no.
> 
> The weight is
> 
> ...







Thanks.... thats not as heavy as it looks then  i was expecting it to exceed 1800g possibly even 2200g








it does stick a long way out though, that would give it more torque? or pull then if it was a lot closer to the point at witch it connects to the motherboard.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> Thanks.... thats not as heavy as it looks then  i was expecting it to exceed 1800g possibly even 2200g



You are right I was expecting heavier but.... still this thing is not light that is for sure. 

I just would love to see and know if the size of this thing is actually worth it? Or if the size is just all for show???



> it does stick a long way out though, that would give it more torque? or pull then if it was a lot closer to the point at witch it connects to the motherboard.



Got a point there for sure HMM??? Could add up over time?

*After thought....

With CPU's Getting more power hungry and there for creating more heat I was wondering when something like this monster would come out. If this thing is as functional as it is intimidating to look at I would be willing to use one. I often have looked in my case before and wondered when and if HSF makers were going to start using up all that free space they have ever were else. I always thought this type of design might be practical to a enthusiast who can't or might not be able to afford water cooling or other exotics. *


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2011)

That's an huge bitch!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I get some PC with my Heatsink?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

> That's an huge bitch!


True dat! 

Well good night guys I can't wait to check in tomorrow and see what the responses are to this baby.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas why the smaller fin array does not well, go as far as it seems it should? lol


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't want to fit that, already struggle with some coolers as it is and they look like David compared to this Goliath!!


----------



## erixx (Feb 18, 2011)

Next step: a heatsink that connects its 40 heatpipes directly to your case chassis, that would be great!


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 18, 2011)

Too cool for me -seriously who would this thing be marketed to?  Only a handful of cases could probably even fit it, and those that do would have to suffer with the losses of some formerly accessible PCI/PCIe slots.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Well good night guys



Where do you live its only 11:22am where i am

I want to see some results about this monster it should be ace


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Wouldn't want to fit that, already struggle with some coolers as it is and they look like David compared to this Goliath!!



At-least they've considerately made it easier to mount the thing.

You screw it in from the back from the looks of things, and then attach thumb nuts to the other side for extra safety.

That's how it looks anyway.

Although it it were me designing the cooler I'd of made the other fin array come out the other size of the base block ( u shaped heatpipes) and then had a break in the fin array in the middle ( you have to when using U shape design with a top down sink anyway) so you can just screw it in easily with a screw driver.

That or I'd make all the bolts come from the heatink rather than go into it.

That way you can put this cooler upside down, put mobo on top, put back plate on and tighten it all up.

... Actually seems stupid that they didn't design it that way, this cooler is to big to be installed inside a system anyway , motherboard removal is a must so it would of been the best/ easiest option.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 18, 2011)

fan är det sku massiv 

how good is it? i am wondering bcs size can still be crap, so how good is it when it comes to temps?


----------



## Dice (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> motherboard removal is a must so it would of been the best/ easiest option.



ya but then u got to put the motherboard back in...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dice said:


> ya but then u got to put the motherboard back in...



Holy crap yeah, how do we attach the motherboard again?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2011)

HOLY CRAP...... I will laugh if it doesn't surpass a TRUE or Megahalems cooler.


----------



## SlayerJC (Feb 18, 2011)

Keep your processor and vga cool with a single heatsink. LOL


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anybody else remember the Orochi? I imagine it is another fail.

Not that Scythe is bad, they do make some great coolers.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Where do you live its only 11:22am where i am
> 
> I want to see some results about this monster it should be ace



I live in US Central time zone.... So...it was 2 am there.



> At-least they've considerately made it easier to mount the thing.
> 
> You screw it in from the back from the looks of things, and then attach thumb nuts to the other side for extra safety.
> 
> ...



Hmm Nice ideas for a cooler.



> Does anybody else remember the Orochi? I imagine it is another fail.
> 
> Not that Scythe is bad, they do make some great coolers.



I actually forgot about that cooler.... but now that I think about it you right. But still we can only hope that this cooler.... fairs better. Otherwise there is no reason to have anything like this!


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, reminds me of Cooler Master Gemini II. I'd love to see some results on how good it really is.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2011)

Just had another look at the pics, looks like It will take up PCI slots ... to me that is just a major no no..


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess if we leave the side cover off it will cool the whole house - no need for AC this summer  
I would imagine it would be quite noisy and the vibration from 4 fans would shake the MB to pieces

Oh well .... there must be a market gimmick for this nonsense somewhere


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> I live in US Central time zone.... So...it was 2 am there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my spare time I design them in my head 

I would love to have the tools and materials to make a custom one.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Just had another look at the pics, looks like It will take up PCI slots ... to me that is just a major no no..



Actually no look a little closer again....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The pic I just posted is this cooler leaving room for the video cards. That underneath there you see is a GTX 295. So it DOES!!! Leave room for your video cards. So no worries bud


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2011)

That thing is somfgbig!


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 18, 2011)

In many cases it would be sitting very close to the case door. There are a bunch of good pics of it here. http://www.gamersky.com/news/201102/170251.shtml


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG this thing is monstrous. Doesn't really look practical, does it? What's it made for, a 10GHz CPU??! 

Of course, you know what this needs don't you? A W1zzard review! Oh yes. The definitive TPU review.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 18, 2011)

see this is why I love scythe, you look at the mugen 2 and think "wow, that's one big cooler" and then they say "psh you haven't even seen big yet"

if the cooling matches the size it will be interesting to see, if not it's definetly an epeen increaser.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 18, 2011)

My first and only reaction so far:


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)

It's actually a cover for the NSA's secret HAARP@Home program


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> see this is why I love scythe, you look at the mugen 2 and think "wow, that's one big cooler" and then they say "psh you haven't even seen big yet"
> 
> if the cooling matches the size it will be interesting to see, if not it's definetly an epeen increaser.



Interestingly enough, I bought the Mugen II, and found out that my Mugen I actually did better. I sold the MII, kept its fan, and sold the bare MII!

Bigger is not always better!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 19, 2011)

This would go well in a stacker with a mesh sidepanel. Fan arrangement matches up with the fan door mount.


----------



## Undead46 (Feb 19, 2011)

What's all the fuss about, you've never put a motorcycle radiator in your computer before?


And it does fit full-size video cards underneath, it was designed to.
One thing cool about the design is that it should help cool GPU's down a little since airflow will be going through radiator toward GPU.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 19, 2011)

To change a videocard remove heatsink?! LOL


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

If it can cool an i7 2600K passively I would actually buy 3 of these. The idea of a silent crunching farm is very appealing.

EDIT: Meh, can't find any proper reviews or any stores that sell it


----------

